# Can't find a Bach Prelude



## ksbartz (Mar 18, 2013)

Now, I do know how difficult it is to find a piece of classical music, but I've played it on the piano before and simply can't remember the BWV number for the life of me!

Anyway, it's a simple Bach Prelude in c-minor. The first note is e-flat. The hands interchange and don't typically play at the same time. I'm looking for the sheet music to it. Thanks so much for your help! Cheers! A recording of the beginning is attached here. Thanks!

View attachment Bach Prelude?.mp3


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

At first listening, I thought it might be from the English suites or French suites. But after searching through them, I can't find the piece.

Are you sure it's c minor ?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

It's Solfeggietto by CPE Bach


----------

